# 1989 z32 import 300zx turbo enquiry



## Fullysikzed (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a 1989 twin turbo 300zx z32.
what is the standard turbo size and make firstly?
What is a alternate larger turbo i can replace the standard ones with please?


----------

